# TRT, which Testosterone ester?



## ForkLift (Jun 14, 2015)

Okay so I'm going to trt, i'm wondering what you guys run for TRT. I was thinking running Test Deca or Test Undece...however i like test cyp. 

I'm just curious is running Test Deca, guys say you only have to inject once every two weeks. So if i want 250mgs a week...I inject 500mgs every two weeks?

Or should i just stick to cyp with one injection a week?


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 14, 2015)

For true trt,  stability is key.  Test e or c twice a week.  This has also been shown to keep estrogen lower. Any test will work,  but I would stick to those medically proven. .


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm prescribed 100mgs a week of testosterone Cypionate.


----------



## MattG (Jun 15, 2015)

Agree with magnus. Use cyp or enanthate split up into 2 shots per week. Sure, you could get away with 1 shot per week, but levels will be more stable pinning twice...plus like he said, stable levels help keep estro down. This is how i do it when i cruise/trt


----------



## TLopez (Jun 15, 2015)

Typically 125mgs of cyp for trt. That's what my doc prescribes and says is a standard.


----------



## MattG (Jun 15, 2015)

TLopez said:


> Typically 125mgs of cyp for trt. That's what my doc prescribes and says is a standard.



Unless you get a lame doc like my dad...who only gets 100mg/wk of cyp, and he has to go into the office every friday for it, doc wont let him do it at home. I help pops out, got him taking 450mg a week extra right now .  Yes of course this only last 12-14 weeks then back to 100mg for a couple months


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 15, 2015)

1/2 on Monday and 1/2 on Friday like Magnus said


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 15, 2015)

MattG said:


> Unless you get a lame doc like my dad...who only gets 100mg/wk of cyp, and he has to go into the office every friday for it, doc wont let him do it at home. I help pops out, got him taking 450mg a week extra right now .  Yes of course this only last 12-14 weeks then back to 100mg for a couple months



LOL,  I have my dad on tb500 and I thought that was pushing it.  You got yours full on cycle!


----------



## MikeRoss (Jun 15, 2015)

Docs wont give it to you however, Sust was designed for this reason. Timed released test or sust-tained release.


----------



## MikeRoss (Jun 15, 2015)

magnus82 said:


> lol,  i have my dad on tb500 and i thought that was pushing it.  You got yours full on cycle!



:d


----------



## MattG (Jun 15, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> LOL,  I have my dad on tb500 and I thought that was pushing it.  You got yours full on cycle!




Yeah, my dad will be 67 next month...he still hits the gym hard 4-5 times a week but bc of his age keeping size on is difficult. We're doing this cautiously. Last winter i had him on just 300mg test total then took couple months off...then 400 total and time off. Now just started 550 total. His blood pressure and labs remained good so far...hopefully this higher dose gives him better results, the others did ok, but nothing major. I'm not gonna get him any abombs or anything harsh, maybe some mast if he wants to take it to the next level next time.lol


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Jun 15, 2015)

MattG said:


> Unless you get a lame doc like my dad...who only gets 100mg/wk of cyp, and he has to go into the office every friday for it, doc wont let him do it at home. I help pops out, got him taking 450mg a week extra right now .  Yes of course this only last 12-14 weeks then back to 100mg for a couple months



Only reason this lame as doctor wants to do it every week is because he probably makes close to. $100 a shot from his insurance. POS


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 15, 2015)

Phoenixk2 said:


> Only reason this lame as doctor wants to do it every week is because he probably makes close to. $100 a shot from his insurance. POS



LOL, my euro charged me $240/weekly office visit, 100mg shot.  We switched to home injections for convenience.  Here's the crazy part,  insurance covered the visits and not the take-home prescription.  That's $2400 vs $80. Damn insurance!


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Jun 15, 2015)

Wth??? ^^^^ insurance loves to screw you over..


----------



## Lavey (Jun 15, 2015)

I was on TRT until a very brief time bc my test results were of the fucking chain...I was only given 100mg a wk of T cyp.
I took mine home and only did 100mg a wk of the Test cyp.

I avoided tests for months but she caught me off gaurd one day and the bitch took my blood.  Within 2 wks I was sent packing...lol


----------



## turbobusa (Jul 2, 2015)

My insurance does not cover take home injs.My doctor writes for 200mg/wk. gives me 5 refills on script. If your insurance does not pay for homeinjs go to good rx .com. Print out the coupon. Cheapest right now is walgreens with the coupon. 41 -44 for a bottle of watson.


----------



## Young dunner (Jul 9, 2015)

My doc gives me 200mg/week Cyp. Last bloods were 1421 ng/dl. No problems from him. Insurance covers all the visits and bloods but not the script. Compounding pharmacy here in Houston is $75/10ml to my front door.


----------



## chaotichealth (Jul 9, 2015)

Damn I feel lucky., my insurance covers 200 mg test c a week.  I pay $30 for a 10 ml vile


----------



## cybrsage (Aug 21, 2015)

Test-Und will give you the most stable levels out of all of them due to its very long ester.  If you pin once every two weeks, and wait the forever it takes for it to build up, you will get VERY stable test levels.

You cannot get a script for it in the US, and when we can, it will be doctor injected only and they will do it once every 10 weeks most likely.


----------



## TaiChichuan (Aug 31, 2015)

*Fuck it!*

I've been beggin' and pleadin' to get back on TRT for two years.  Doc says my test is fine at 250ng/dl. at 60 years.  LMAO  So I'm going the route I had chosen earlier.  Beginning September 1st, 2015 onward, I will not go in for any urine tests nor blood tests at the VAMC or any local hospital unless it's life-threatening.  I thought these docs would be OK.  My PCP, the endocrinology doctor, and the urologist questioned me once about my testosterone level being slightly over 600ng/dl. at 59 years old??!!!  What the hell? Going online from here on out!!!


----------



## cybrsage (Sep 26, 2015)

If you live in the US, TaiChiChuan, simply doctor shop until you find one who is not an idiot.  That is the biggest benefit of our medical system...yes, our system has many flaws, but when you hear the horror stories out of the EU and even Canada, the US system sounds a lot better.

I had to fire a doctor and an endocrinologist before I found a urologist who would prescribe me home injections.  My primary care physician recommended him (he uses the urologist himself and that is the best recommendation a doctor can give).

I do 150mg of test-cyp a week, split into E3.5D.  I also do 500iu of HCG a week to keep the boys plump and to force my body to keep making its meager 153 test amount.  The two combined put me in the lower 700s.


----------



## chrisr116 (Sep 27, 2015)

TaiChichuan said:


> I've been beggin' and pleadin' to get back on TRT for two years.  Doc says my test is fine at 250ng/dl. at 60 years.  LMAO  So I'm going the route I had chosen earlier.  Beginning September 1st, 2015 onward, I will not go in for any urine tests nor blood tests at the VAMC or any local hospital unless it's life-threatening.  I thought these docs would be OK.  My PCP, the endocrinology doctor, and the urologist questioned me once about my testosterone level being slightly over 600ng/dl. at 59 years old??!!!  What the hell? Going online from here on out!!!



If you run some test for a few months, get off it, and have your test levels checked, about 3 weeks after the last injection, I am pretty sure it will be well within the range your doc is going to  need to see to put you on trt.


----------



## cybrsage (Sep 29, 2015)

chrisr116 said:


> If you run some test for a few months, get off it, and have your test levels checked, about 3 weeks after the last injection, I am pretty sure it will be well within the range your doc is going to  need to see to put you on trt.



You have to be careful with that, since your blood work could also show your system has been suppressed.  Not sure how long it takes for that to return to normal.


----------



## chaotichealth (Sep 30, 2015)

Google e hormones.  If you want to get on trt and your doctor will not do it.  It's pricey but they want your number above 900


----------



## ~Vision~ (Sep 30, 2015)

Protocols will vary from one to the next, so will dosages..This is NOT a one size fits all lifestyle..
I know guys that take 200mgs of cyp and their levels come back in the low 600's (600-620), and this is TRT script and still have single digit E2..I seen others take 125mgs E6D and have a respectable 700+,with estro E2/E2 levels on point. You'll need to heed the advice and protocol from the endo of your choice and see what works for you,there will be adjustments,along with a slew of blood work to see where you are at,where you come from and where you are going..

The beauty of this all, if your not happy, find a new specialist, there's a shit ton of great ones all over!


----------



## getbig1974 (Mar 22, 2016)

cybrsage said:


> If you live in the US, TaiChiChuan, simply doctor shop until you find one who is not an idiot.  That is the biggest benefit of our medical system...yes, our system has many flaws, but when you hear the horror stories out of the EU and even Canada, the US system sounds a lot better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't see the need for hcg why force your body to work harder for something that doesn't work just my opinion your HRT dose has replaced your levels in the blood so why make you nuts work harder ? Just up the dosage if you want more test by 25mg


----------



## Amber1994 (Aug 17, 2016)

long easter will keep longer time in ur body, so u don't need inject many times, short easter is opposite


----------



## big_rich (Aug 17, 2016)

Look into trt clinics most doctors don't know enough about trt to get you dialed and and keep estrogen in check.


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2016)

getbig1974 said:


> I don't see the need for hcg why force your body to work harder for something that doesn't work just my opinion your HRT dose has replaced your levels in the blood so why make you nuts work harder ? Just up the dosage if you want more test by 25mg



Your testes also produce other hormones and insulin-like factor 3.  You body will miss them. Plus peas sized painful nuts isn't a good thing. HCG is cheap. 500mgs a week is not over working anything


----------



## gh0st (Oct 21, 2016)

Magnus82 said:


> For true trt,  stability is key.  Test e or c twice a week.  This has also been shown to keep estrogen lower. Any test will work,  but I would stick to those medically proven. .



I would stick with test cyp. Esp if that what you like. and i would go agree with magnus. Still two twice a week injections. but test cyp is what i use for TRT! mondays and fridays.

The test deca and test undeca they say is good for TRT but honestly as far as keeping your blood levels steady...i'm not sold on the whole one injection every two weeks.
 Your test levels peak 24-36 hrs after your injection...then drop from there. This is why the best time to do a blood test to see the levels of your testosterone in the bloodstream is the day sfter your test cyp injection!


----------



## gh0st (Oct 21, 2016)

getbig1974 said:


> I don't see the need for hcg why force your body to work harder for something that doesn't work just my opinion your HRT dose has replaced your levels in the blood so why make you nuts work harder ? Just up the dosage if you want more test by 25mg



Sorry but i totoally disagree with this.
I would def still use HCG while doing TRT...unless you want your nuts to shut down completely. 
I still take 250iu 2x per week on the same days I take my test cyp injections. I do .5 ml test cyp Monday with 250iu HCG, same thing on Thursdays! 250mg/mL of cyp per week!

They wont be working extra hard, or "harder" They wont be working . period. 
No offense i just disagree with your advice here.

Respect
gh0st


----------



## Nightrider (May 24, 2017)

Test e 2x a week


----------



## Ragnor (Jul 9, 2017)

Test Cyp 20mg day M-F script injected Sub Q.So 100mg wk and prescribed 200mg but the 100mg puts me in the high 900s.


----------



## gungalunga (Jul 9, 2017)

I recently decided to split my 180mg of test E into 3 shots per week to keep e2 down. I'll see where I'm at the next time I get bloodwork done. Also decided to add 100mg of tren ace/ week, which is basically making my trt a small cycle, but I am loving it. The test/tren combo is making me a walking, talking boner. My gf got up early this a.m. and went somewhere....I think she is hiding from me....


----------



## TeknoViking (Jul 11, 2017)

M-W-F sub q Test C or E works great.


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 12, 2017)

gungalunga said:


> I recently decided to split my 180mg of test E into 3 shots per week to keep e2 down. I'll see where I'm at the next time I get bloodwork done. Also decided to add 100mg of tren ace/ week, which is basically making my trt a small cycle, but I am loving it. The test/tren combo is making me a walking, talking boner. My gf got up early this a.m. and went somewhere....I think she is hiding from me....


Low dose test and tren.
The ole Dr. G protocol. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## kscowboy (Jul 12, 2017)

my protocol uses Test C on monday and friday.  100mg each day.


----------



## Massive G (Jul 13, 2017)

Sandpig said:


> Low dose test and tren.
> The ole Dr. G protocol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



what ever happened to Dr G?


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 13, 2017)

Massive G said:


> what ever happened to Dr G?


No idea.
He was with Gear Depo.
They are still sponsors at PM but I don't think they even have his Q&A threads anymore.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## kscowboy (Jul 13, 2017)

Yeah i remember Dr G.  Was he even a DR? LOL


----------



## Turkishexpress (Jul 18, 2017)

Realistically TRT will be between 100-200mg.  My doctor started me out on 200 back in the days and now I only do 100mg per week and feel fine.  I only do one injection per week but 10-20mg ed is recommended from everything I read.  Just too lazy for it.


----------



## jmac 21 (Aug 28, 2017)

150 mg test e, once per week. does the trick.


----------



## SURGE (Oct 6, 2017)

Test e for me but I might try some sust next time.


----------



## Thaistick (Oct 13, 2017)

I prefer cypionate. 10-20mg ed sub-q. My libido is great, no need for an ai, and all blood work comes back perfect.


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 13, 2017)

jmac 21 said:


> 150 mg test e, once per week. does the trick.



Most men do real well on that dose. 100-125mg per week works great for me for TRT.


----------



## PRIDE (Oct 14, 2017)

ASHOP said:


> Most men do real well on that dose. 100-125mg per week works great for me for TRT.



125 is where I stay for TRT. I'll run Enan or Cyp whichever I have on hand at the time. Both pretty much the same anyways.


----------



## odin (Oct 21, 2017)

Usually about 140mg per week. I rotate esters but usually test e or c.


----------



## Victory (Oct 26, 2017)

Test c for me.


----------



## gkn525 (Oct 26, 2017)

For the last year or so I've been blasting with test e &cruising with with sustanon at aroung 210mgs every 8-10 days with good results.I will  switch the 2 around in the future.i run the sust 2-3 ×per week when blasting with it


----------



## El Hereje (Oct 26, 2017)

125 of test c every six days for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProFIT (Oct 27, 2017)

Any ester but usually enanthate.


----------



## K1 (Nov 6, 2017)

El Hereje said:


> 125 of test c every six days for me



That is what I was prescribed by my doc when I was on...Along with Adex, HCG and some ultra-blend b12 shot (kept using Synthelamin in place of that).


----------



## striffe (Nov 7, 2017)

I use mostly test e. 10-20mg everyday is a good approach if you don't mind the daily injections.


----------



## pooh6369 (Feb 14, 2018)

Watson testc


----------



## docholiday08 (Feb 15, 2018)

150test c every week
200iu hcg per week
Adex 1mg per week 


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bighank (Feb 15, 2018)

Test e and c iv always switched it up every few months.i know there almost identical ester.just used to it lol.150 mg 3 times a week, some gh here and there and maybe some mast and winni.


----------



## Edwina (Apr 6, 2018)

Heeey thereI'm prescribed 100mgs a week of testosterone Cypionate.


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 6, 2018)

striffe said:


> I use mostly test e. 10-20mg everyday is a good approach if you don't mind the daily injections.



I have to admit I get tired of doing injections daily.
Even with slin pins it still gets old real fast.


----------



## ketsugo (May 1, 2018)

ForkLift said:


> Okay so I'm going to trt, i'm wondering what you guys run for TRT. I was thinking running Test Deca or Test Undece...however i like test cyp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





It’s really preference . You can do 250 weekly etc . Or 500 personally if I wanted 250 week I’d just do that way . I’m sustenon guy past decade so when on I go every 5-10 days . I also prefer test base preworkout as literally can feel and be stronger within hour so .


----------



## WVcardealer (Jun 14, 2018)

105 weekly taking 15 mg daily,no esto problems this way


----------



## Txmason32 (Jun 15, 2018)

100mg test cyp once per week


----------



## armada (Jun 20, 2018)

I inject test cyp 2x/week for TRT (80mg 2x/week - 160mg total).


----------



## Twin turbo (Jul 1, 2018)

200 mg test c. 100 on Monday morning 100 Thursday night. Clean and steady. Stay away from sust for trt way to many ups and downs with the timing of different esters unless u shoot it every day.


----------



## armada (Jul 3, 2018)

I'm prescribed 300mg Test C + 200 Nandrolone + Anastrozole for HRT. I don't take all of that year round, but a stockpile never hurts.


----------



## johnnythunders (Jul 9, 2018)

I've tried pretty much every ester for trt.  I've been on for 5 years.  So far, test prop daily has felt the best with the least sides.  

A bit of advice that's worked for me and my friends/family: when I started trt I was originally diagnosed by my pcp.  I knew he had little experience with hormone therapy so I went to a clinic that was private.  Very expensive but, they were knowledgeable and experienced.  

We got everything dialed in at the private clinic with cyp. Then I went back to my pcp and he said he would be willing to administer the dialed in protocol.  Now my doc visits and bloods are covered by insurance.  The test cyp is not so I get it at Costco for $60 out of pocket.  

To be honest though I've recently just been stockpiling the cyp and getting ugl prop bc daily prop feels so much better.  Prop from a compounding pharmacy is a little out of my price range.  

Long story short, daily prop has worked best for me so far.  When I made the decision to go daily I just said to myself, if diabetics can inject multiple times day, in some cases, so can I.  

I'd start with cyp though if that's what your doc recommends.  Twice weekly at least to keep things stable.  Then if you want, after you become more familiar with how your body responds, over a long period of time, try experimenting with other esters.  

Just my $0.02


----------



## ASHOP (Jul 10, 2018)

armada said:


> I'm prescribed 300mg Test C + 200 Nandrolone + Anastrozole for HRT. I don't take all of that year round, but a stockpile never hurts.



You have a very open mined doctor. 300mg TEST wk is a VERY GENEROUS amount for TRT.


----------



## armada (Jul 11, 2018)

ASHOP said:


> You have a very open mined doctor. 300mg TEST wk is a VERY GENEROUS amount for TRT.



It is an anti-aging clinic. No one goes there for a 200mg/week script of Test. Heck, I was already on doctor-prescribed 200mg/week of Test when I joined the clinic. I went there to have easy access to more pharma test + other compounds.

My next experiment will be with pharma var...


----------



## rover1225 (Jul 13, 2018)

*HRT. Cost issues Dr issues*

I’ve been in TRT for a couple of years  60yp 6’3 #245 @18%. While dropping fat is a bitch, deaiing with PITA Drs is worse. He had me on 40mg Test E + .5mg Armidex 2x/wk. Then he added 13500iu HCG and 1.25 mg CJC w/DAC ....then add quarterly lab fees 

Between his fees and meds, he was in my pocket for almost $1000 a month!! I got my blood levels and labs dialed with him, took his program and sourced the gear myself. I check labs twice a year, and goose the test with another AAS for some short bursts. I couldn’t be happier with my progress. I’ve been using GearPro and I can only tell you, I wish all businesses treated you as well as they do. Prices are right where they should be and delivery is in DAYS, not weeks.


----------



## armada (Jul 14, 2018)

rover1225 said:


> I’ve been in TRT for a couple of years  60yp 6’3 #245 @18%. While dropping fat is a bitch, deaiing with PITA Drs is worse. He had me on 40mg Test E + .5mg Armidex 2x/wk. Then he added 13500iu HCG and 1.25 mg CJC w/DAC ....then add quarterly lab fees
> 
> Between his fees and meds, he was in my pocket for almost $1000 a month!! I got my blood levels and labs dialed with him, took his program and sourced the gear myself. I check labs twice a year, and goose the test with another AAS for some short bursts. I couldn’t be happier with my progress. I’ve been using GearPro and I can only tell you, I wish all businesses treated you as well as they do. Prices are right where they should be and delivery is in DAYS, not weeks.



Is 13500iu HCG a typo?


----------



## johnnythunders (Jul 19, 2018)

thats a massive amount of hcg lol


----------



## jp82088 (Aug 4, 2018)

Test c or E


----------



## Jtooswol (Oct 20, 2018)

200mg a week


----------



## gold2000 (Jan 5, 2019)

sub-q daily works best, but also biggest pain


----------



## DrZaius7 (Jan 18, 2019)

turbobusa said:


> My insurance does not cover take home injs.My doctor writes for 200mg/wk. gives me 5 refills on script. If your insurance does not pay for homeinjs go to good rx .com. Print out the coupon. Cheapest right now is walgreens with the coupon. 41 -44 for a bottle of watson.



That is ridic


----------



## DrZaius7 (Jan 18, 2019)

ASHOP said:


> I have to admit I get tired of doing injections daily.
> Even with slin pins it still gets old real fast.



That’s my biggest worry about going on TRT


----------



## jdup2019 (Apr 28, 2019)

Test Cyp every 5 days works fine for me


----------



## mazrim (Jun 2, 2019)

Prop for me currently (daily). I might switch to long ester again here soon to try that out again as when I did it before I was on other compounds that weren't the most "feel good".

Like the prop so far.


----------



## mazrim (Jun 2, 2019)

mazrim said:


> Prop for me currently (daily). I might switch to long ester again here soon to try that out again as when I did it before I was on other compounds that weren't the most "feel good".
> 
> Like the prop so far.


No idea how to edit on here, but Prop has given me the best libido for some reason.


----------



## IRONFIST (Jun 16, 2019)

enan or cyp for me , dont like the everyday injects.


----------



## Dogslime (Jun 26, 2019)

Test E subq daily. Doing 40mg ED right now as I got some test400. Normally do 20-25 of course (and may skip days) but running my summer cycle so figured Id up the test a little and aim for ED.


----------



## LTBB (Jul 6, 2019)

enth or cyp.  can im or sub-q and be versatile.  I prfer sub-q many times from a break from iming


----------

